# Kyne air splitter on GTOGrilles.com



## 666goat (Jan 30, 2010)

I posted this on the other forum but figured I would post it here too. This is the air splitter I made, similar to the WT one but less polarizing. 




























this is the prototype one


----------



## 666goat (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok there has been some interest of this on here as well, I just figured most of the LS guys where on the other forum too. Go to GTOGrilles for more info or just look for it on the other site. Not sure of the rules on here so thats all I will put. And my username is Kyne on the ls1 gto forum.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like it!
How long did it take you to make ??


...and if that Sheriff asks, I'm not here.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

666goat said:


> I posted this on the other forum


It is OK to mention LS1GTO.com on this forum, GTOforum and LS1GTO are both owned by autoguide.com so I guess you could say they are our sister forum, Ask spencerw to advertise that product here, GTOGrilles is also a supporting dealer on this forum,


----------



## 666goat (Jan 30, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I like it!
> How long did it take you to make ??
> 
> 
> ...and if that Sheriff asks, I'm not here.


It took a few months. I had to make the wood mold and then make the thermo-former for it. Im also active duty so working on it at home on the long weekends was all I could do. Now my dad makes them in his free time.



05GTO said:


> It is OK to mention LS1GTO.com on this forum, GTOforum and LS1GTO are both owned by autoguide.com so I guess you could say they are our sister forum, Ask spencerw to advertise that product here, GTOGrilles is also a supporting dealer on this forum,


Oh ok like I said didnt know the rules. Well there are a lot of threads on it on ls1gto.com the development thread

New air splitter - LS1GTO.com Forums

the presale of SpencerW

The Kyne Splitter Pre-Order Sale - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Good work, i like it a lot. Way more subtle than the others. I ll probably snag one in the winter.


----------



## 666goat (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks! Sorry i keep forgetting to post on this forum guys. The presale is done and the orders are about to ship out. here are some pictures.

PRE PRODUCTION









This one is going on my car








and most of the problems were fixed by this one, which is for sale now. Already painted Torrid Red!









Those were ok and most of the problems were in an area that wouldnt be seen when mounted. They were wrinkling in the middle and the heating elements were too hot and melted bubbles in the top on the sides. 

And the beautiful SRM PRODUCTION!


----------



## 666goat (Jan 30, 2010)

here are some recent installed pictures.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great. These will be amazing body color.


----------



## 666goat (Jan 30, 2010)

Here you Go! waiting for more pictures of body color too! Weve sold a few painted SRM, PBM and TR.


----------

